# Wounded Warrior Classic



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

The Texas Trio Classic fishing tournament has hooked up with The Wounded Warrior Project and Run-N-Gun Adventures to host some of our nations finest for their very own fishing tournament on April 25th in Matagorda. Come out to the Matagorda pavilion at 1:30 on the 25th to cheer them on as they come in to weigh their catch. We are very excited about giving some of our vets a day on the water and can't wait to see the large crowd there to cheer them on as they come in. We will post more info on the event as it gets closer. www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We are highly honored to be apart of this and look forward to doing everything we can to make sure it's a success.


----------



## NavyDad (Nov 27, 2014)

*Wounded Warrior issue.*

Since my son is active duty I thought to get involved in a project for veterans. I was somewhat shocked and quite dismayed to learn some disturbing details about WWP.
The IRS filing stated high, 6-figure incomes, for the principle executives and a statement that 38% of donations actually make it to those intended.
Those statistics shocked and angered me enough to not associate myself with WWP.
What can you tell me?


----------



## TEBC (May 19, 2011)

This is our first year to be involved with them. Up to this point they have been nothing but great to work with. We (Texas Trio Classic) have always wanted to do something for our nation's vets and are very honored to be associated with the WWP. I can tell you that the WWP is helping fund the event with us to show these guys a great weekend on the water.


----------

